# Can't get phone to deep sleep no matter what, help!



## Kancerstick (Dec 25, 2011)

I have been flashing and doing stuff to my phone ever since the g-nex came out, so i'm not new or anything...

But recently my phone no matter what will not enter deep sleep mode no matter what.

I have tried 3 different roms. Liquid 1.25, aokp b29, axiom patient zero v18. and all 3 will not deep sleep. My android usage % skyrockets up into the 60%'s while my screen on time is like...5 minutes. I can go from fully charge down to 50% in 1 hour and 30 min from not even touching the phone.

I remember just last week, every time I would look on the battery page in settings, my android system usage % was ~ 5%-9%.

I have already tried basically every single kernel that is available to the g-nex. Franco, imo's, trinity, etc etc..

I have installed better battery stats, and it is not giving me any information on any wakelocks, or anything suspicious.

Cpu spy is telling me basically my phone, when screen off, will stay at 350 mhz and not enter deep sleep. I woke up today to find that it was @ 350 mhz for 8 hours, 11 seconds deep sleep.

This is with zero widgets on my home screen, with apex launcher.

I also only have gmail, youtube, maps installed as far as gapps go.

I have 2 google accounts syncing, which are only syncing email, and calendar

What the hell is going on? i would really love if someone could give me a pointer or two on what I am doing wrong as this problem just suddenly arose out of thin air for me.

Oh, and since this has been happening, every rom, every kernel i am using. My phone will reboot every few hours, but it will just hang on the boot animation. It was not possible for me to get back into the phone without battery pulling.

Since loading axiom patient zero v18 with trinity kernel, I have not experienced this kind of reboot. I don't know if the two problems are related, but i hope not.

Any help, would be greatly appreciated. I cant go more than 5 hours with my phone dying now, and i need it at work!!!!


----------



## Kancerstick (Dec 25, 2011)

A little update on my situation. Ive found the problem.

I noticed that when i am connected to wifi, my activity indicators on the status bar are constant, meaning my phone is downloading something constantly or doing something in the background. ive been on wifi for 3 hours and i have not seen the activity indicators go away.

I turned off wifi, and let my phone sit with screen off for 40 minutes. sure enough, my phone went into deep sleep for 38 minutes.
When my phone is on 3g / 4g, the indicators are totally off and there is no activity going on within the status bar icon. 
so im beginning to beileve, if its wifi, it has to be kernel related right? since the wifi driver comes from the kernel?

Any idea whats causing my wifi to do this?


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Kancerstick said:


> A little update on my situation. Ive found the problem.
> 
> I noticed that when i am connected to wifi, my activity indicators on the status bar are constant, meaning my phone is downloading something constantly or doing something in the background. ive been on wifi for 3 hours and i have not seen the activity indicators go away.
> 
> ...


Do you have something set to sync only on wifi? An example would be photos in google+.


----------



## hijackerjack (Aug 4, 2011)

Actually, this exact Same thing is happening to me. Something is using the Internet while the screen is off, preventing wifi from going off. CPU spy claims that I'm in a deep sleep at least 90% of the time but idk.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

